# Title Deed Question



## Jo42 (Jan 11, 2015)

We are just beginning our search for property and are a little confused. What does it mean when an agent states _*"title deeds available at additional cost from the Land Registry*_'. How does this differ from the statement* "Full Title Deeds Available" * I've also had the statement *"The vendor is currently negotiating with the developer and the land registry as to the cost of obtaining the deeds" * Hoping someone can explain the differences 

Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Even if a site says full title deeds available you still have to pay for them.
Once title deeds have been transferred from the developer to the buyer, every successive buyer has to pay for them to be transferred into their names.
So basically no matter how it is worded on website, if title deeds are available they have to be paid for.

As for the last statement I would say that it is just a crafty way of trying to get around the fact that title deeds are not yet available. Trying to pull the wool over peoples eyes.


----------



## Jo42 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Veronica, so do the first two statements pretty much mean the same thing i.e. the property has been registered in the name of the vendor and the buyer just pays the usual transfer costs? We just don't want to bother viewing anything where the title deeds are not available. We've calculated all our transfer, stamp and legal costs so know roughly where we stand when we find the right property. 

thanks again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

the buyer pays for the title deeds and yes that is called the transfer fee.

Transfer Fees
On transfer of the title deed into the name of the Purchaser, the Purchaser must pay transfer fees to the Land Registry Office.

Transfer fee rates are as follows:

Value of property (Euro)

Transfer fees 
up to 85,430.07 3%
between 85,430.08 - 170,860.14 5%
over 170,860.15 8%

However, if the purchase is made in joint names the value is based on each party purchasing a property of half the value and the totals then added to get the final amount.

I hope that helps

Veronica


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It's worth adding that the value the transfer fees are calculated on is the value of the property as determined by the Land Registry not the selling price.

My advice would be to only deal with properties where you can physically be shown the correct and transferable title deeds. Our solicitor, the vendor and the sales agent all lied to us when they said title deeds are available and 6 years on we are still trying to get them.

Pete


----------



## Jo42 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank Pete, yes that's our feelings entirely. Unless the lawyer can show us a correct and transferable title deed in the name of the vendor, we are not interested. I'm sure there must be some properties out there where this is the case. I wish we could read some positive case studies though!

thanks again everyone.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jo42 said:


> Thank Pete, yes that's our feelings entirely. Unless the lawyer can show us a correct and transferable title deed in the name of the vendor, we are not interested. I'm sure there must be some properties out there where this is the case. I wish we could read some positive case studies though!
> 
> thanks again everyone.


There is loads of properties with correct Deeds


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Joe, in many cases the vendor will not have paid for the deeds as often they cannot afford to. However as long as the deeds are available and your lawyer checks everything properly to make sure there is no charge on the land or the property it is perfectly safe. The contract between the vendor and the developer is simply cancelled and then the deeds are transferred into the new owners name.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Joe, in many cases the vendor will not have paid for the deeds as often they cannot afford to. However as long as the deeds are available and your lawyer checks everything properly to make sure there is no charge on the land or the property it is perfectly safe. The contract between the vendor and the developer is simply cancelled and then the deeds are transferred into the new owners name.


We must have been very lucky with our purchase, we had no issues at all but must say we had an excellent lawyer. In fact it was a lot less stressful than selling our UK property and the lawyer fees were considerably less. 
At our initial meeting with the lawyer she said she would have to check the title deeds before we put in an offer on any property. Sound advice


----------



## Jo42 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks, I'm sure there will be lots that are 'safe buys' once we start viewing them and asking questions. 

BWFCWOOD -Good to know your purchase was trouble free, would you be happy to PM me the name of your solicitor? Be interested to see if it's the same one we plan to use.

Roll on March when we can get going on this!


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Jo42 said:


> Thanks, I'm sure there will be lots that are 'safe buys' once we start viewing them and asking questions.
> 
> BWFCWOOD -Good to know your purchase was trouble free, would you be happy to PM me the name of your solicitor? Be interested to see if it's the same one we plan to use.
> 
> Roll on March when we can get going on this!


PM sent. Good luck
Sharon


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Jo42 said:


> Thank Pete, yes that's our feelings entirely. Unless the lawyer can show us a correct and transferable title deed in the name of the vendor, we are not interested. I'm sure there must be some properties out there where this is the case. I wish we could read some positive case studies though!
> 
> thanks again everyone.


Just had an email from our lawyer with a copy of the full title deeds which she has deposited in our file at her office for safekeeping, at no additional cost. As we only completed the sale mid November we are pleased that this is the final issue and everything has gone smoothly. Happy days 😊


----------



## Jo42 (Jan 11, 2015)

Fabulous news, gives us great hope.


----------

